# What Is Too Hot For A Tegu?



## carcharios (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a small Tegu at the moment - about 13'' with tail, and I was debating putting him in our sunporch and allowing him to free-roam. However, during really hot days, I'm guess the porch gets to about 95 - 105 degrees. This is the ambient temperature - even if I provide some shade, the temp in the hide-out will still be pretty high. So my main concern is whether or not that temp would be too hot for long stretches of time. Night temps probably fall about 10 to 15 degrees. Any thoughts?

Carcharios


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2009)

That is too hot without a place to cool off, tegus can't take constant temps in the 90s or higher without a cool spot.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 8, 2009)

do u think socal would be a nice temp for an outdoor cage?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2009)

As long as they can be misted, and have a under ground burrow to cool off and keep warm in winter during hibernation..


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 8, 2009)

ok how deep do you think a burrow should be


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 9, 2009)

carcharios said:


> I have a small Tegu at the moment - about 13'' with tail, and I was debating putting him in our sunporch and allowing him to free-roam. However, during really hot days, I'm guess the porch gets to about 95 - 105 degrees. This is the ambient temperature - even if I provide some shade, the temp in the hide-out will still be pretty high. So my main concern is whether or not that temp would be too hot for long stretches of time. Night temps probably fall about 10 to 15 degrees. Any thoughts?
> 
> Carcharios




In the above description I understand this to mean that 95~105*F would only be reached Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??on really hot daysÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â and would only be near this range during the heat of the day (few hours)Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

So Bobby, does your response hold true when considering it would only be for a few hours per day and only a few days per year?


----------



## carcharios (Jun 9, 2009)

Toby, that was what I meant when I initially wrote that statement. I was talking about this temp only for a few hours each day, with it cooling down about 10 degree to the upper 70's to low 80's at night. The real issue I was getting at was this: the entire sunporch probably heats up to the mid 90's on really hot days so even though there is shade under the coach, etc. the overall temp would still remain in the 90's. I was wondering if this was too hot for a tegu.

Carcharios


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2009)

They still need a place to escape the heat, a burrow two feet under ground would work, but due to the very dry conditions you would need to mist them as well.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so if i hooked up a mister system would that work lol or spryed down the cage daily or a couple times a day?


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 9, 2009)

What part of SoCal do you live in?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 10, 2009)

hemet its not far from palm springs


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

A mister would be fine or a good old garden hose.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah I know where that is, been there a few time. If it gets over 100 I would bring him inside! We get crazy heat waves sometimes so watch out for that.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 10, 2009)

ya it usally gets over a 100 but it has been hot lately at all its been cool 

ill just wait and see lol


----------

